

Why your taxes could double - startuprules
http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/04/15/walker.tax.debt/index.html

======
AlleyRow
We need a flat tax.

~~~
AlleyRow
[http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/09/flat-tax-plan-obama-
opinion...](http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/09/flat-tax-plan-obama-opinions-
columnists-taxes.html)

